# Brutal eye transformation! Hope for nct cels



## Deusmaximus (Dec 16, 2019)

No matter what you guys think, but im 100% sure this guy went up 1psl.


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Dec 16, 2019)

From boneless and invisible to boneless and invisible


----------



## IWantToMax (Dec 16, 2019)

I didn't even need surgery. 
Went from subhuman eyes to decent eyes just by chewing, mewing and puberty


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 16, 2019)

Translate this turkish shit @rockndogs i know u are turk now


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 16, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> I went from subhuman eyes to decent eyes just by chewing, mewing and puberty


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 16, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Translate this turkish shit @rockndogs i know u are turk now



cant shitpost on this section therefore i wont do anything


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Dec 16, 2019)

IS this filler or canthoplasty? Also he went from NCT to NCT. They didnt even move it up to neutral position lol


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 16, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> cant shitpost on this section therefore i wont do anything


Are u french or turkish i am confused @rockndogs


----------



## IWantToMax (Dec 16, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 194801


Keep laughing, you're delusional


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 16, 2019)

honkhonkpatna said:


> IS this filler or canthoplasty? Also he went from NCT to NCT. They didnt even move it up to neutral position lol


It is neutral now, are you retarded, like legit retarded not even kidding?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 16, 2019)

Isn't it insane how big of a difference this makes? He still looks like the exact same person yet his eyes are no longer subhuman tier, they're now somewhat pretty chad eyes. The massive effect on attractiveness of UEE and canthal tilt has always kind of fascinated me.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 16, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Translate this turkish shit @rockndogs i know u are turk now


Bro translation literally writes undr rlmao


----------



## elfmaxx (Dec 16, 2019)

He looks much more confident in the second pic.


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Dec 16, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> It is neutral now, are you retarded, like legit retarded not even kidding?



It is definitely not neutral. Even neutral is supposed to be like the canthal tilt a milimeter above the medial canthus, and for positive, its supposed to be noticably higher up.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

good result


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 16, 2019)

honkhonkpatna said:


> It is definitely not neutral. Even neutral is supposed to be like the canthal tilt a milimeter above the medial canthus, and for positive, its supposed to be noticably higher up.


No, neutral is when it's literally neutral and you can see in the pics these that the line is perfectly horizontal from one to other corner of the eye


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> No matter what you guys think, but im 100% sure this guy went up 1psl.




If this is that “cat eyes” surgery that seems popular in Turkey it’s literally the only good male result I’ve seen. I’d be very wary about this procedure.


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 16, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Are u french or turkish i am confused @rockndogs



yes bro


----------



## Mateusz74 (Dec 16, 2019)

He also improved his jaw with beard


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> He also improved his jaw with beard



Yeah looks like he dyed it. Plus he seems to have gotten fillers on his cheekbones, as well as improved his skin or is wearing makeup. Always keep that in mind but even doing so, it’s a good result; like I said though, cat eyes surgery usually produces very feminine looking eyes...I haven’t seen a Taban procedure ever make eyes look as unnatural or feminine as some of the cat eye before and afters.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 16, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Are u french or turkish i am confused @rockndogs



Turk larping as french
Damn turks everywhere


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 16, 2019)

The surgeon send me this text back:
„Hello ! Bella Eyes is a surgery under general anesthesia in which we perform endoscopic brow lift and canthopexy together. You can get both lifted eye brows and almond eyes. In traditional techniques you have an incision outer part of the eye but in this special technique no scar and no incision at all . All incision will be hiden in the hair and be completely invisible after 10 days. You need around 4-5 days. The cost is around $4000. Are you planning?


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 16, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Turk larping as french
> Damn turks everywhere



how do you know that im turk

im interested


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 16, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> how do you know that im turk
> 
> im interested



Many men, man


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 16, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Many men, man



sad shit


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> The surgeon send me this text back:
> „Hello ! Bella Eyes is a surgery under general anesthesia in which we perform endoscopic brow lift and canthopexy together. You can get both lifted eye brows and almond eyes. In traditional techniques you have an incision outer part of the eye but in this special technique no scar and no incision at all . All incision will be hiden in the hair and be completely invisible after 10 days. You need around 4-5 days. The cost is around $4000. Are you planning?



You should respond by telling him you want the eyes to be improved but you DON’T want your eyebrows to be raised, and ask if that’s possible through his “Bella Eyes” procedure (which is just a marketing spin on the “Cat Eyes” procedure lol)


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 16, 2019)

It was only slight NCT to start with but yeah he improved.


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 16, 2019)

Nct doesn’t matter unless you have no bones







No bones=death sentence


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 16, 2019)

damn that’s a great result


----------



## Deleted member 1632 (Dec 16, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> yes bro


Wsh un turc sur lookism,bien ou quoi kardes ?


----------



## Maxillacel (Dec 16, 2019)

Nevermind this guy is more of a female surgeon his male results look like shit lmao %90 of his customers are women lol NEVER go to this guy for surgery he gave a guy upper eyelid exposure jfl


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 16, 2019)

Zuvay said:


> Wsh un turc sur lookism,bien ou quoi kardes ?



bro imot turk. Dont comprehend a singke word jfl


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 16, 2019)

Maxillacel said:


> he gave a guy upper eyelid exposure jfl


Which guy?
Then show me more than the „famous 2„ taban before and after results on guys. 
eye transformations on young non deformed guys are very very rare.


----------



## Maxillacel (Dec 16, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> Which guy?
> Then show me more than the „famous 2„ taban before and after results on guys.
> eye transformations on young non deformed guys are very very rare.





just fucking lol


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> good result



What would you rate his before and after psl?


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

Maxillacel said:


> just fucking lol




*Yeah this is exactly what I mean.
Call it Cat Eye Surgery.
Call it Bella Eye Surgery.
On Men, it’s almost bound to leave you looking like this:

*


Spoiler: He seems to have gotten a similar procedure.














*Save up money and go to Taban instead of these weirdo Turkish docs.*


----------



## SHARK (Dec 16, 2019)

good result


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 16, 2019)

Looks to conservative to me. He went from NCT to less NCT. Why not go for positive tilt or at least neutral


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> Looks to conservative to me. He went from NCT to less NCT. Why not go for positive tilt or at least neutral



Have to disagree; the result in the OP is great because it looks natural. And since he’s using a brow lift to raise the eyes, had he gone for more PCT, he would’ve ended up like this:






Unless you really need to raise your eyebrows, this technique seems to generally result in horrible results for men. Taban’s almond eye surgery is superior, unless the look you want is like the one above.

Also the OP result did achieve Neutral canthal tilt in one eye, in the other he didnt.


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Have to disagree; the result in the OP is great because it looks natural. And since he’s using a brow lift to raise the eyes, had he gone for more PCT, he would’ve ended up like this:
> 
> View attachment 195485
> 
> ...



Yeah I was wrong. Defiantly looks neutral tilt now


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 17, 2019)

u, u readin, u already know all the shit u need money n go to taban


----------



## middayshowers (Dec 17, 2019)

very good result. Subtle and realistic, and an objective non-plastic improvement


----------



## OldRooster (Dec 18, 2019)

Ufuk is a muslim name so likely frauder


----------



## SixFootManlet (Dec 18, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> No matter what you guys think, but im 100% sure this guy went up 1psl.



Fuck I have a similar eye area to that guy. Can't wait to visit that surgeon. Thanks for the lifefuel, OP.


OldRooster said:


> Ufuk is a muslim name so likely frauder


JFL at this cope. Yeah, give 100x the money to Dr. Shekelburg Shekelstein in Jewnited States of America for the same results.

Turkey has plenty of good cosmetic surgeons.


LooksPSL said:


> Looks to conservative to me. He went from NCT to less NCT. Why not go for positive tilt or at least neutral


Good results are always conservative. People who want too much end up looking like an extra from an aliens movie.


Golden Glass said:


> Have to disagree; the result in the OP is great because it looks natural. And since he’s using a brow lift to raise the eyes, had he gone for more PCT, he would’ve ended up like this:
> 
> View attachment 195485
> 
> ...


The best mtF transformation I've seen. Legit went from male to female without even touching roids. Eye area >>>> everything.


----------



## kirbyparks (Nov 27, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> No matter what you guys think, but im 100% sure this guy went up 1psl.



JFL i NEED this surgery my eyes are assymetrical and NCT
I slay jbs anyway because eboymaxed




JFL look at this fat fuck incel he has a fat gf that cheats on him cage its over


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Mar 4, 2021)

Maxillacel said:


> just fucking lol



damn this one was insane.


----------

